# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیمی شریف ؟

## sahard1994

نظرتون درمورد شیمی دانشگاه شریف چیه ؟ به نظرتون خوبه ؟
رشته ی شیمی رشته ی به درد بخوری هست آیا ؟

----------


## lily7

رشته ی شیمی برای ادامه تحصیل وضعیت خوبی داره علاوه بر این وضعیت کارش نسبت به خیلی از رشته ها بهتره .
شیمی شریف به نظر من فوق العادست ! چون من از جزواتشون استفاده کردم و خیلی کمکم کرد .

----------


## mohammad1326

شیمی یا مهندسی شیمی؟؟؟

----------


## GTG

> رشته ی شیمی برای ادامه تحصیل وضعیت خوبی داره علاوه بر این وضعیت کارش نسبت به خیلی از رشته ها بهتره .
> شیمی شریف به نظر من فوق العادست ! چون من از جزواتشون استفاده کردم و خیلی کمکم کرد .


کدوم مدرس رو فیلماش رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## lily7

> کدوم مدرس رو فیلماش رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟


سلام عزیزم
من منظورم ورود به رشته ی شیمی ( کاربردی یا محض ) برای دانشگاه شریف بود .. چون استادای فوق العاده ای داره .
من تا حالا فیلم های کنکور رو برای شیمی ندیدم .
جزواتی هم که گفتم منظورم برای دوره ی کارشناسی و کنکور ارشد بود .

----------


## par.rah

اگه اهل تحقیق هستید بله وگرنه تهران و بهشتی توصیه میشه
شریف فقط محض داره آخه ولی تهران و بهشتی کاربردی هم دارن
محض فقط واسه اوناییه که عاشق شیمین

----------


## par.rah

> سلام عزیزم
> من منظورم ورود به رشته ی شیمی ( *کاربردی یا محض* ) برای دانشگاه شریف بود .. چون* استادای فوق العاده ای داره* .
> من تا حالا فیلم های کنکور رو برای شیمی ندیدم .
> جزواتی هم که گفتم منظورم برای دوره ی کارشناسی و کنکور ارشد بود .


ایشون با جزوه ی دبیرستان شریف اشتباه گرفتن
شریف کاربردی نداره

----------


## par.rah

من احتمال داره دو رشته ای بخونم اگه بکشم!
داروی تهران و شیمی شریف ولی شنیدم داغون میشه آدم!

----------

